# How is the EOS doing now?



## SVW20001 (Aug 16, 2008)

We're considering getting an EOS. Would like some help on areas of concern:
Forgive the pun, but have roof leakage issues trickled to a stop in 2008 EOS?
Also, are any advantage to engines equipped with a timing chain versus belt?
Has the hesitation-lurch issue been resolved with 2008?
Thanks for your help.

_Modified by SVW20001 at 8:54 PM 8-15-2008_

_Modified by SVW20001 at 8:55 PM 8-15-2008_


_Modified by SVW20001 at 8:55 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

i have had two eos's ( only reason i changed was to get the excellent DSG) and have had NO leak problems at all on either model


----------



## vw248 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

All I can tell you is that my '08 Eos is perfect in every respect.


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

No leaks on my '08. I've had it since last November. I do NOT ever run it through a car wash machine operation.
I have no clue about timing belts. Is this one of the differences between the 3.2 and the 2.0? From what I've read, the 3.2 is history. So, unless the diesel is different, I suspect timing belts are the only option.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

Timing chains, if designed properly, should last the life of car. No fear of a timing belt breaking which will cause damage to many engines. The new 2.0TSI engine (engine code CCTA) appearing in the '09 models has a timing chain. The old 2.0TFSI (engine code BPY) has a belt.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

Had mine for 2 months, just last week drove through a HEAVY downpour in Texas, not one drop inside the car.
Timing chain is better than a belt, but I have not seen/heard of the timing belt being an issue in the 2.0T FSI
As you can see here at VWVortex there does not appear to be any recurring or outstanding issues with the EOS.
We love the car. An awesome convertible and great coupe, especially with the panoramic sunroof.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (Kong99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kong99* »_
Timing chain is better than a belt, but I have not seen/heard of the timing belt being an issue in the 2.0T FSI



_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Timing chains, *if designed properly*, should last the life of car. No fear of a timing belt breaking which will cause damage to many engines. 

beg to differ.........just ask all the people with late 90's VR6 timing chain issues







...........they jump off and bite you


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

2 years and 35,000 miles on my EOS Sport. No major problems here. 
Rear break pads wore a bit faster than expected and had to be replaced at 30k, front brakes however seem to have lots of life left.
Gas mileage which was good to begin with has actually improved due to the last software update during my 30k service. I'm now up from 27-29MPG to 32-34MPG on the freeway. 
I've had no top operation or leaking problems with the roof. Then again I live in southern CA and it rarely rains here. The seals are starting to put of some wind noise at freeway speed. My VW dealer seems to know about how they are re-lubed so I'm ordering the goo and doing it myself. 
Probably my only sizable complaint is that the seats they installed on the Sport (now discontinued) are not comfortable for long rides. 
Overall I've been pleased with this car.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (Instynct)*

I have had 0 problems with the EOS. Had it for 4 months now. Been in several heavy downpours in TX with not a drop. This car is a steal at $30k.
Have never heard of the hesitation-lurch issue, not a problem for me.
This is a luxury car at a discount price. Great Conv and a good Coupe.
This forums threads should give you a good idea if there are any serious issues with the car. IMO the only possible issue is the DSG transmission which is not EOS specific.
There is a reason Consumer Reports picked the EOS as one of the Top 100 products of 2008.


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (Kong99)*

ok, the vw page states fsi engine, is it a tsi for the 09? sorry but I am confused about that reading this thread about belts and chains
Just talked to the dealer selling me my car, 09 have chain, odd the vw page list the engine the way it does ???



_Modified by wishbone63 at 5:37 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (wishbone63)*

Technically they are both FSI engines. Fuel Stratification Injection. Fuel is injected directly into the combustion chamber rather then in the intake manifold before the intake value.
VW uses this version and called it FSI from '06-08' and then completely redesigned the engine for '09 on. VW called this version TSI.
Here's link for more info on the differences.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...84077



_Modified by solarflare at 5:22 AM 10-18-2008_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

I have a 2007 2.0T Sport with 6-speed, Dynaudio and 18in wheels.
I haven't had one leak.


----------



## chesbaymermaid (Oct 19, 2008)

Granted I have only had mine a week, but we have had heavy rains, and some pretty bad windgusts that have caused the rain to become horizontal. No leakage. That was a major issue with the other car I was considering, a Sebring Hardtop


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (chesbaymermaid)*

there is a whole thread, sorry do not know where it is inthese forums about a leak caused by the seals drying out, they where ffixed simply by the proper treatment with some application of a restoritive.. the motta is proper preventitive maintenece will allow your roof to last a lifetime.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (wishbone63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishbone63* »_there is a whole thread, sorry do not know where it is inthese forums about a leak caused by the seals drying out, 

It is in the table of contents. Look for "How to Stop / Prevent Roof Leaks"
Kevin


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (SVW20001)*

I had some leaking early on with my '07...when it would rain while I drove I would get dripping into the interior from the panels above the drivers and passenger's seats. I didn't really do anything to resolve the issue but it kind of went away on it's own...go figure.
Other than that great car!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: How is the EOS doing now? (Instynct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Instynct* »_
Gas mileage which was good to begin with has actually improved due to the last software update during my 30k service. I'm now up from 27-29MPG to 32-34MPG on the freeway. 


Which software upgrade was that? The one for the 2-3 lag?


----------

